# Regent Audio Courses?



## RamistThomist (May 21, 2015)

Who here has listened to the audio material at regentaudio.com? I am planning on getting Wolterstorff's course on Liturgy and Justice and Plantinga's on Warranted Christian Belief.


----------



## yeutter (May 21, 2015)

http://www.regentaudio.com/contents/warranted-christian-belief


----------



## timmopussycat (May 23, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> Who here has listened to the audio material at regentaudio.com? I am planning on getting Wolterstorff's course on Liturgy and Justice and Plantinga's on Warranted Christian Belief.



Their production is usually technically fine and the contents will be food for thought if not always within the Puritan tradition.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 24, 2015)

I got the one by Wolterstorff on Liturgy and Justice. I was pleased it came with Wolterstorff's syllabus.


----------

